# Ryzen 5900X bringt be quiet Silentloop 2 ans Limit



## Joffa (31. Dezember 2021)

Hallo liebe Community,

aktuell habe ich in meinem System einen Ryzen 5900X verbaut, der von einer be Quiet Silentloop 2 mit 280mm gekühlt wird.
Die AIO habe ich oben angebracht. 
Als Gehäuse dient ein Pure Base 500DX Black. Sprich der Airflow im Gehäuse ist ziemlich gut. 

Kommen wir nun zu meinem Problem.
Im Idle läuft laut MSI Center die CPU auf 46°C und der Lüfter bei 51% Leistung. Der Takt der CPU liegt bei 3601 MHz.
Wenn ich nun ein paar Games spiele (gerade Diablo 3 beendet), läuft die CPU bei 70-80°C unter vielleicht 30-40% Auslastung und der CPU Lüfter bei 100%.

Gönne ich dem 5900X jetzt richtig was mit Prime95 und einer CPU Nutzung von 100% unter 4600 MHz Takt ist die CPU Temperatur  bei ca. 75-80°C max nach 5 Minuten und der Lüfter läuft  bei 100% . Lege ich meine Hand auf das Meshgitter auf der Oberseite des Rechners, merke ich auch die warme Abluft.

Also bei Prime kann ich verstehen, dass die Silent Loop auf maximale Lüfterleistung dreht um den Prozessor unter 80°C zu halten, nur bei den Games verstehe ich es nicht. Es wird kaum Leistung verwendet, aber Temperatur ist dennoch bei ca. 70°C und die AIO läuft natürlich bei 100%.

Hat jemand zufällig eine Idee, wie ich die AIO leiser bekomme oder den Prozessor Kühler? Ich denke mal eine andere Wärmeleitpaste würde keinen gewünschten Erfolg bringen oder?

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 

PS: Anbei ein Screenshot vom MSI Center nach 10 Minuten Prime95. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Research (31. Dezember 2021)

WLP sind, je nachdem max 10°C. Also Zahnpasta VS Noctua.

Was du willst ist eine Lüfterkurve. Für die Lautstärke.

Der Radi ist wo?


----------



## FetterKasten (31. Dezember 2021)

In Idle über 3600Mhz macht keinen Sinn.
Mach das kack Msi Center runter und les das mit Adrenalin oder Ryzen Master aus.
Evtl. hast du irgendnen Prozess, der Leistung frisst im Hintergrund (-> Taskmanager).

Ansonsten hört sich alles normal an. kA was jetzt genau dein Problem sein soll.

Ansonsten stell halt deine Lüfterkurve ein.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Dezember 2021)

Deine CPU-Temperatur ist von der Wassertemperatur abhängig und diese wiederum von der Drehzahl der Lüfter (Radiator). Wie schnell deine Lüfter drehen sollen, hängt von deiner Einstellung ab und diese kannst auch mit einer eigenen Kurve noch selbst optimieren und bestimmen.

Prozessoren lassen sich aber schwer kühlen, denn oft kann die Temperatur gar nicht schnell genug an den Kühler abgeführt werden. Daher könnte es gut sein, dass du noch an Drehzahl was runtergehen kannst, bevor die Temperatur wirklich schlechter wird. Muss man halt im Einzelnen selbst austesten. Denke aber daran, dass Wasser träge reagiert und eine gewisse Zeit braucht, bis neue Einstellungen einen gewissen Punkt erreichen.

Wenn du im Game bist, muss die AIO auch mehr als mit Prime95 kühlen, denn deine heiße Luft der Grafikkarte wird oben durch den Radiator durchgezogen. Eine AIO ist auch ein Luftkühler, denn ein Radiator kann nur soweit runterkühlen, als Luft (Temperatur) was hindurchzieht.

Zum Beispiel vorne verbaut, würde der Radiator z.B. eine Luft mit einer Temperatur aus dem Raum von 22°C bekommen und könnte theoretisch (+ Delta) bis auf 22°C das Wasser runterkühlen. Oben verbaut zieht er aber die warme Abluft der Grafikkarte mit durch, was in einem Test von mir bis auf 55°C gehen kann. Dann kann deine Wasser (+ Delta) nur bis auf 55°C runterkühlen und da die CPU-Temperatur nicht unterhalb der Wassertemperatur heruntergekühlt werden kann, fällt die Temperatur auch höher aus.

Würdest du den Radiator statt oben, vorne verbauen, dann würde der Radiator vorne verbaut der Grafikkarte vorgewärmte Luft zuführen, weshalb dann die Temperatur der Grafikkarte etwas schlechter ausfallen würde. Die CPU-Temperatur würde aber besser ausfallen. Man muss sich deshalb selbst entscheiden, was für ein Kompromiss man eingehen möchte.

Mit einer AIO ist es nicht anders möglich. Mit einer custom Wakü, wo alles nur von der Wassertemperatur und dessen Radiatoren abhängt, wäre es was anderes.


----------



## razzor1984 (2. Januar 2022)

Precision Boost 2 ist bei der 5000 serie nochmals härter als bei meinem 3700x und da wird schon massiv vcore draufgpackt. Ich habe recht viel Fläche gute Wassertemps und einen Aquacomputer next mit ryzen 3000 Halterung. Wenn ichs drauf anlege dann schaffe ich im Prime auch knappe 68-70 Grad.

Dir bleiben zwei Optionen, du passt die Lüfterkurve an so dass es ein gradueller anstieg ist. Fläche könne man erweitern, nur die SL ist leider nicht mehr modular Das gleicht dann eh einen Totalschaden, wenn man die AIO austauscht. Ohne anpassen der Fläche und bei Reduktion der Drehzahl wird die Temperatur der Cpu/ Wasser steigen.

Zweite Option du schaltest Precision Boost ab und lockest den vcore für alle kerne bei einen definierten Wert X und Frequenz Y. Die Cpu wird nicht mehr so heiß, da nicht auf einzelnen Kernen fast 1,5 Volt anliegen, aber die Singlecore Performance wird darunter leiden…..


----------



## Joffa (2. Januar 2022)

Hallo Leute, 

erstmal vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten.

@Research der Radiator ist oben verbaut. Bin schon am überlegen, ihn vorne zu verbauen. Habe aktuell die mitgelieferte WLP drauf. Hab aber noch Artic MX 4 hier liegen. Ob du nun wirklich besser ist, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich nicht weiß welche be quiet mitliefert.
Eine Einstellung der Lüfterkurve habe ich schon einmal versucht, habe es aber nicht richtig gebacken bekommen. Trotz be quiet Videoanleitung. Der Prozessor wurde durch das rumgespiele wärmer  und deshalb habe ich die Finger davon gelassen. Hättest du eventuell ein Beispiel für eine ,,gute" Lüfterkurve?

@FetterKasten 
Du hast Recht, scheinbar liest das MSI Center die Daten anders aus. 
Mein Problem ist halt, dass die AIO sehr laut wird. 
Anbei noch mal ein Screen vom Ryzen Master



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@IICARUS vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erläuterung. Ich habe nicht mal daran gedacht, dass beim Zocken die GPU ja auch eine gewisse Wärme entwickelt und im Gehäuse für ein ,,paar" Extratemperaturen sorgt. Ich denke eventuell noch mal darüber nach, den Radiator vorne zu verbauen. Bin neugierig, ob es an der CPU einen Temperaturunterschied bewirkt. 

@razzor1984 auch die vielen Dank für die Ausführliche Idee. Ich habe den Ryzen schon mal mit diesem Tutorial undervolted: Ryzen 5000 Undervolting with PBO2 . Anfangs hatte ich aus das Gefühl, es bringt 5-6°C im Idle. Habe es dann aber wieder rückgängig gemacht. Frag mich nicht wieso  Wie schon weiter oben erwähnt, habe ich an der Lüfterkurve schon einmal rumgespielt. Da ich da aber nicht wirklich schlau geworden bin, habe ich es wieder dem Board überlassen und alles auf automatisch gestellt. Als Mainboard dient ein MSI MPG B550 Gaming Plus.

Schönen Sonntag euch


----------



## IICARUS (2. Januar 2022)

Joffa schrieb:


> Bin neugierig, ob es an der CPU einen Temperaturunterschied bewirkt.


Ein Kompromiss wirst du immer mit einer AIO und einer luftgekühlten Grafikkarte eingehen müssen. In diesem Sinn spielt es im Grunde keine Rolle wo die AIO verbaut wird. Denn dem Prozessor oder der Grafikkarte sind Temperaturunterschiede um die 10°C egal.

Das ganze kannst daher nur wie in meinem Fall optimieren, wenn CPU und Grafikkarte beides mit Wasser gekühlt wird und dann nur noch die Radiatoren mit ihrer Fläche und der darauf verbauten Lüfter eine Rolle spielen. In meinem Fall bleibt es dann kühl und sogar unter Last sogut wie lautlos.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Downsampler (2. Januar 2022)

Beim Ryzen 5000 gibt es so viele Möglichkeiten: Undervolting mit negativem Offset, im UEFI den Eco Mode verwenden und den Prozessor von 105 Watt TDP auf 88 Watt TDP drosseln, den PBO abschalten, Ryzen Curve Optimizer nutzen und damit den Prozessor einstellen.

Kennt jemand noch mehr Methoden?


----------



## IICARUS (2. Januar 2022)

Das geht mit jedem Prozessor.

Dazu kommt auch einen geringeren Takt laufen zu lassen und dann die Spannung neu zu ermitteln. Denn mit weniger Takt kann auch eine geringere Spannung anliegen. Board vergeben oft auch zu viel Spannung und dann kann dazu auch die Spannung selbst neu bestimmt werden. Wenn die Leistungsaufnahme dazu beschränkt wird, wird es auch kühler.

Mit AMD macht es auch was aus PBO abzuschalten, denn dann wird zwar weniger Takt auf alle Kerne gefahren, aber dadurch das der Prozessor nicht immer versucht die max. Leistung aufbringen zu müssen, wird es auch kühler.


----------



## claster17 (2. Januar 2022)

Joffa schrieb:


> Wenn ich nun ein paar Games spiele (gerade Diablo 3 beendet), läuft die CPU bei 70-80°C unter vielleicht 30-40% Auslastung und der CPU Lüfter bei 100%.
> Gönne ich dem 5900X jetzt richtig was mit Prime95 und einer CPU Nutzung von 100% unter 4600 MHz Takt ist die CPU Temperatur bei ca. 75-80°C max nach 5 Minuten und der Lüfter läuft bei 100% .


Das Problem fast jeder Software ist, dass nur der Hotspot ausgelesen wird und die Lüfter entsprechend falsch angesteuert werden.
Bei mir ist es so, dass die CPU in Prime nur 60-65°C hat, während es in Spielen 70-75°C sind, obwohl letzteres weniger Strom verheizt. Liegt daran, dass in Spielen nur wenige Kerne wirklich belastet werden und sich einzelne Kerne daher über 20W genehmigen können, wo es in Prime nur 10-11W pro Kern sind.

TDP drosseln hat daher kaum bis keine Auswirkung auf die Temperatur beim Spielen. Undervolting und PBO abschalten halte ich für wenig sinnvoll, weil es Leistung kostet.

Lüfterkurve anpassen, sodass erst bei 80°C wirklich aufgedreht wird, halte ich für sinnvoller. Viel kühler bekommt man die CPU eh nicht, weil die Hitze beim Spielen sehr punktuell ist und mindestens die Hälfte der Kerne bei 30-40°C Däumchen dreht.

Edit:
Hier mal ein Extrembeispiel mit Prime 24T und 1T um mal das Problem der Temperaturmessung zu zeigen (keine Ahnung wieso es diesmal nur bis 120W ging):
24T: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  1T:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Research (2. Januar 2022)

@Joffa 
Nein, die Kurve ist für jeden "einzigartig".
Würde dir empfehlen das im BIOS zu machen.

Den Radi vorne rein sorgt für kühlere CPU, wärmere GPU.

Wo hast du was für Lüfter die wie lang pusten?


----------



## IICARUS (2. Januar 2022)

claster17 schrieb:


> Undervolting und PBO abschalten halte ich für wenig sinnvoll, weil es Leistung kostet.


Ich auch nicht, denn sonst kann man sich gleich eine kleinere CPU kaufen und dabei Geld sparen.
Ein Limit bringt auch nur was, wenn es überhaupt dazu kommt. Denn in Games wird wohl solch ein Limit im GPU-Limit selten erreicht und dann wird auch nichts herunter getaktet. Aber selbst ein Limit würde die Leistung abwürgen, weshalb es auch nicht die Lösung ist.

Ich sehe es daher auch sinnvoller die Lüfterkurve zu optimieren und wenn der Prozessor 80°C erreicht, dann ist es halt so. Solange keine 90-100°C erreicht werden, sehe ich darin auch kein Problem. Zudem sollte man auch immer die Durchschnittstemperatur beachten und nicht was mal als maximal Wert erreicht wurde.


----------



## Blackman2106 (2. Januar 2022)

Ich hatte nur kurz nen PC mit 5900X plus Silent Loop2 plus 6900XT  Referenz und das alles in nem kleinen Gehäuse verbaut und trotzdem ist da die CPU nicht so heiß geworden und auch die Lüfter von der AiO warn meiner Meinung nach nicht so laut wie die GPU Lüfter. Alles in allem war es keine schlimme Lautstärke.  Bei mir war vorn der Radi angebracht und die CPU lief@Stock, weil mit PBO beim Zocken kein merkbarer Leistungsgewinn war. Also bisl Zeit für ne Lüfterkurve nehmen und bei solcher Hardware muss man wohl oder übel unter Luft auch paar Geräusche hinnehmen.
Hier mal paar Werte nach nem Test ( Stabilität, Boostverhalten der Graka und natürlich Temps) mit Metro Exodus. Zimmertemp. ca 20°


----------



## facehugger (2. Januar 2022)

Geh mal in`s UEFI->PBO-Limits. Dann bei:

PPT 120W
TDC 90A
EDC 120A eintragen.

speichern und ausprobieren. *Mein *5900X läuft so kühler, effizienter bei nur messbarem Performanceverlust...

Gruß


----------

